
Ask HN: Best Functionality for Character Animation Tool? - chuanenlin
Hi! I&#x27;m conducting research on enhancing the character animation process (more specifically, to complement and augment traditional hand-drawn animation). I’m interested if there’s any particular functionality you like about existing tools or if there are any exciting new functionalities you would love to see? Thank you!
======
chuanenlin
Any ideas welcomed!

